# W8 - performance chip



## flavin42 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have found information about where to find performance chips for my W8 BUT, I havent heard about comments from people AFTER the chips are installed. Before I buy, I want to know what people think. any comments? BTW, I hear performance chips/changing the program adds around 25 HPs and 25 tor.


----------



## MoeMonney (Aug 23, 2005)

REVO has software for W8, call them http://www.revotechnik.com


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: W8 - performance chip (flavin42)*

prolly the best flash for the car would be the http://www.giacusa.com it adds 20-25 hp 15-25 torq better gas mileage if u drive good and removes the rev limiter in first gear from 5000-6000 rpms


----------



## flavin42 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: W8 - performance chip (jnesta21)*

do you know if the chip makes the shifting more aggressive.


----------

